# October Acquisitions



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry, y'all, I win this month :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Congrats, Hookem! (I take it that this is not your hand :smile:!)

I just picked up a yellow OCBD with flap pocket from Press, but, heck, this beats me by a mile!


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I just purchased a pair of RL Darlton wingtips. I already have a wife, so the shoes will have to do.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Warmest congratulations, Hook!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice work old man!


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

3 Brooks MTM OCBDs during the MTM event...picking up another MTO OCBD I ordered a month ago tomorrow. No more shirts for me for a while - I have replaced all those needing it. "On to the next"...


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Congrats sir, I'm looking very forward to a similar situation late spring/early summer!!!


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulations, Hook.

Reminds me of my brother-in-law's toast at my wedding: "A wife is someone who helps you get out of trouble that you wouldn't have been in had you not married her."


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Congrats hookem!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Recently purchased another BBBF shirt (blue university stripe) and a BB blue dress shirt with white collar and french cuffs. I have a couple more BBBF shirts on order from Steve Smith, a seller on SF, but Canada Post is taking their time delivering them.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Doc, do you get the sleeves altered, or are you lucky enough to correspond to their measurements? Sport shirt sizing is usually a non-starter as it adds $25 to the cost of the shirt to alter the sleeve.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well played Hookem and warmest congratulations to the two of you!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Trip English said:


> Doc, do you get the sleeves altered, or are you lucky enough to correspond to their measurements? Sport shirt sizing is usually a non-starter as it adds $25 to the cost of the shirt to alter the sleeve.


The BBBF sleeves are a bit long for me, but my arms are a bit short, so the sizing is probably okay for normal people. I do find the skirts to be a bit short, but the fit is so well they never pull out of my pants, whereas my classic fit BB shirts, which are uber-long, constantly pull out of my pants - that proves fit is everything. Checking the BBBF size chart (scroll down to bottom) I would say the measured size is 1" larger than quoted in the chart; so, for example, I wear a size BB3 which is quoted as 16" neck and 34" sleeve, but in fact the shirts measure to almost 17" collar and just over 35" sleeve. The torso, however, is slim, so men with a spare tire should avoid. I did a thread somewhere here showing the details of the BBBF shirts and I like the details more than the regular shirts - but that's personl taste.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Picked up a nice vintage Troy Guild for Rush Wilson bd in my size today.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks like you've lived up to your name, Hook 'em! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulations, hookem.

Yesterday I was traveling and stopped at a 346 outlet off the interstate where I've never bought much of anything over the years. However, I found a (two-button, darted) natural-shouldered blue and white seersucker jacket seventy percent off, along with a BB (normal, non-346 line, made in Scotland) sky blue cashmere sweater, also seventy percent off, which felt like quite the coup. Today I got a couple of Leather Man surcingles -- one in hunter green and one in maroon.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Congrats Hookem. May your union be blessed with enough closet space.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations, hookem!

I'm afraid my only acquisition so far is the move to a smart phone. (Because apparently my _dumb_ phone just didn't cut the mustard anymore.)










Apologies if it isn't as trad as this.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Apologies if it isn't as trad as this.


Er...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I'm SORRY! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

congrats hook!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

This past afternoon the wife and I took a walk around the local outlet mall and I found just what I needed(?)...a pale yellow sweater vest at the BB outlet @ just $13.08, out the door. Not bad for a vest originally sold at $98.  Now the question I should really be asking myself is did I just save $84.92 or did I waste $13.08? :icon_scratch:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, y'all.

Also picked up a 3/2 harris tweed sack from ebay. Can't wait to get it altered (prob november) and get some pictures up


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I had a custom bag made up to my specifications for a very reasonable price. The bag is made of heavy duty canvas and some leather, with lots of thought out into the design to meet my everyday needs - some examples: swivel hook on the side for keys, the handle design and the stable bottom filled or empty.

Here are a couple teaser photo -- watch out for a thread with lots of pictures and some thoughts behind my design choices coming soon.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> Thanks, y'all.
> 
> Also picked up a 3/2 harris tweed sack from ebay. Can't wait to get it altered (prob november) and get some pictures up


But now the question becomes what you'll wear on your wedding day...



srivats said:


> I had a custom bag made up to my specifications. The bag is made of heavy duty canvas and some leather, with lots of thought out into the design (like the swivel hook on the side for keys and the handle design).
> 
> Here's a teaser photo -- watch for a thread with lots of pictures over the weekend!


Nice. Who made it?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Congratulations, hookem!
> 
> I'm afraid my only acquisition so far is the move to a smart phone. (Because apparently my _dumb_ phone just didn't cut the mustard anymore.)
> 
> Apologies if it isn't as trad as this.


You need one of these:


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Nice. Who made it?


Patience, my friend  All will be revealed shortly.

ps: The recent gainesville weather is MAHVELOUS, isn't it?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> You need one of these:


:biggrin2:



srivats said:


> Patience, my friend  All will be revealed shortly.
> 
> ps: The recent gainesville weather is MAHVELOUS, isn't it?


Yes, yes it is. Though I wish it would stay cool throughout the day instead of just mornings and nights.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> You need one of these:


Indeed, the perfect gift for those friends and associates who drive us more mature folks nuts with their incessant and unremitting toying with their iphones, generally at the most inappropriate times. Great gift idea for my daughter and son-in-law! Thanks.


----------



## ChrisSweet (Sep 18, 2009)

Just taken delivery of a brand spanking new Barbour Beaufort. Should see me through most of the rapidly deteriorating weather.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, the perfect gift for those friends and associates who drive us more mature folks nuts with their incessant and unremitting toying with their iphones, generally at the most inappropriate times. Great gift idea for my daughter and son-in-law! Thanks.


I must be one of the few people who has a smart phone yet isn't messing around on it everywhere I go.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Stop the presses and spread the word! 8 October 2011/1550Hrs. Dropped on my front porch, and two days earlier than predicted none-the-less; a pair of Alden Ranger Mocs, crafted of whiskey shell cordovan and equipped with Alden's leather tipped, plantation crepe sole. Purchased as seconds, the bad news is that these are the first pair of Alden seconds on which I could clearly identify the flaw that made them a second...on the collar of the left shoe there is a 1.5" to 2" section of the instep side of the shoe where the leather seems to have been creased and them corrected during production. It is completely unnoticeable when the shoes are on the feet and has no effect on the wearability of these beauties. However, the good news is that flaw saved me close to $300 on the purchase price! Keepers? For sure! :thumbs-up:


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Working on the shoe collection this month (and every month). Picked up a pair of J and M shell wingtips in burgundy and a pair a Haig? shell longwings in burgundy. I've got my black and brown shoes in shell that I want (mostly), but it is much harder to find cigar and the like on ebay.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Recently picked up a pair of AE Spencers for the upcoming formal wear season. Also found these Alden 904s. Wasn't actively searching for a wingtip bal., but couldn't pass on the opportunity. Now that I own a pair of Aldens, I can see the appeal. It has me thinking about thinning my shoe collection and picking up a pair of Alden LWBs with the proceeds.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice. I like seeing regular brogued wingtips here once in a while. The Spencer isn't all that formal though, is it? It might _just_ pass muster for black tie, but it certainly wouldn't for white tie (yes, I know some argue in favour of pumps for white tie, but patent oxfords are just as correct).


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

hookem12387 said:


> Sorry, y'all, I win this month :icon_smile_big:


nephew,
congratulations!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

joenobody0 said:


> I just purchased a pair of RL Darlton wingtips. I already have a wife, so the shoes will have to do.


enjoy wearing. consider overshoes for your mi weather


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Stop the presses and spread the word! 8 October 2011/1550Hrs. Dropped on my front porch, and two days earlier than predicted none-the-less; a pair of Alden Ranger Mocs, crafted of whiskey shell cordovan and equipped with Alden's leather tipped, plantation crepe sole. Purchased as seconds, the bad news is that these are the first pair of Alden seconds on which I could clearly identify the flaw that made them a second...on the collar of the left shoe there is a 1.5" to 2" section of the instep side of the shoe where the leather seems to have been creased and them corrected during production. It is completely unnoticeable when the shoes are on the feet and has no effect on the wearability of these beauties. However, the good news is that flaw saved me close to $300 on the purchase price! Keepers? For sure! :thumbs-up:


nephew,
enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Bandit44 said:


> Recently picked up a pair of AE Spencers for the upcoming formal wear season. Also found these Alden 904s. Wasn't actively searching for a wingtip bal., but couldn't pass on the opportunity. Now that I own a pair of Aldens, I can see the appeal. It has me thinking about thinning my shoe collection and picking up a pair of Alden LWBs with the proceeds.


good looking acquisition


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

> The Spencer isn't all that formal though, is it? It might _just_ pass muster for black tie, but it certainly wouldn't for white tie (yes, I know some argue in favour of pumps for white tie, but patent oxfords are just as correct).


Ideally, I would have purchased a patent balmoral, but those are scarce in my size. I never attend white tie events, so the Spencers are formal enough for my needs.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> good looking acquisition


Thank you sir.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ I missed the ring when it was first posted! So many congrats Hookem!


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

In a shop in Somerville MA. Found a beautiful vintage Harris Tweed in a really spectacular pattern and colors. $32. Not bad!!
Tom


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> enjoy wearing


Why thank-you Uncle! You know, 'shoe fate' () is funny. If LeatherSoul's first offerings of the Alden Ranger Mocs in #8 shell cordovan, with plantation crepe soles had not sold out so quickly or if they had processed a reorder of this special make-up in more recent times, Tom Park would have "had me at hello," 'I'd like to place an order!' LOL. For now, he continues to tempt us with a slip-on version of Alden's ubiquitous chukka boots. 

The Ranger Mocs do seem a very comfortable design for my feet!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Why thank-you Uncle! You know, 'shoe fate' () is funny. If LeatherSoul's first offerings of the Alden Ranger Mocs in #8 shell cordovan, with plantation crepe soles had not sold out so quickly or if they had processed a reorder of this special make-up in more recent times, Tom Park would have "had me at hello," 'I'd like to place an order!' LOL. For now, he continues to tempt us with a slip-on version of Alden's ubiquitous chukka boots.
> 
> The Ranger Mocs do seem a very comfortable design for my feet!


Nephew,
nothing like being in the right place at the right time


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Cashmere day was here yesterday, as we had mid-80 degree weather in Philadelphia (makes sense, right??). Hit Franklin Mills with the g/f on the way back to (NORTH) Jersey. 

Brooks Brothers was VERY kind to me in the form of a mainline cashmere sweater (in pink!), tagged at $348.....$130.

Saks Off Fifth had more cashmere, some with a rough hand, and some colors had a much softer hand, so I picked up two 1/4 zip pullovers, one in a light tan/cream, the other in a mid purple, as well as a light grey cable knit cashmere, as well as a shawl collar cable knit sweater (girl suggested this, I was surprised as I wanted shawls!!).

Also, pending google results this may be another thread, but I came across a cashmere and swiss cotton blended sport shirt from Emma Willis. Tag said Jermyn Street, Made in England. Never heard of them, but it has a fabulous hand and is a unique reddish-rust-brown color. They only had that color in my size, so I'm on the hunt for more.

Last Call from Neiman Marcus had their house brand cashmere socks (23% cashmere for those of you that ask...) in a slew of colors including browns, tans, greys, purple, lilac, sky blue, etc. all for $10/pair after the sale. Also picked up a pair of Magnanni (sic) side zip over the ankle boots in a very soft leather, made in Spain. I bought dark brown, wore them last night, and am going back for black tonight.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bandit44 said:


> Ideally, I would have purchased a patent balmoral, but those are scarce in my size. I never attend white tie events, so the Spencers are formal enough for my needs.


Fair enough. Let us know how those Aldens work out. Been hearing about numerous QC issues from them.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Wool challis pocket square from Sam Hober. It is by far the thickest and heaviest wool pocket square I've ever held. Much heavier than anything by Drake's. The colors and printing are great, too, and I am sure I need not mention what is the best hand-rolling available (there is really no comparison in this category). I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/dscn9284z.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/dscn9282w.jpg/


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Wonderful square Benson- nice fall colors.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

dorji said:


> Wonderful square Benson- nice fall colors.


Thanks, Dorji. SH has yet to disappoint.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

that _is_ a beautiful rolled edge.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, I finally caved. Just ordered the BB/Alden unlined penny in #8. I've looked for this shoe in the past when sales were in place, but they never had my size. This time, BB actually had two compatible sizes so I can see which fits me best. Took advantage of the 25% off with AAAC corporate card. I have no idea how long it will before they ship, but hearing some of your stories about Brooks' shipping practices, I am holding my breath. God willing, pics forthcoming.


----------



## Pugin (May 15, 2010)

Great square, Benson. Did you go for Hober's standard dimensions or ask to have it made closer to the commonly prescribed 17"?


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Pugin, 
The ps is 16," which is just an inch larger than David's suggested dimensions. The extra fee was minor, especially considering they made it and shipped the day after I emailed David about it.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

AE Walden. Got them for a song, new, on the Bay


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Benson said:


> Thanks, Dorji. SH has yet to disappoint.


Leonardo, Raphael, Rembrandt, and Sam Hober are cut from the same cloth (silk or wool!).


----------



## jimskelton1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Harris Tweed 3-2 Sack with pick stitching and swelled edges and a wool tie.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I just picked up a pair of Alden beefroll moccasins with vibram soles. Given the weather in New England, I think they're going to get a lot of use.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Sir Cingle said:


> I just picked up a pair of Alden beefroll moccasins with vibram soles. Given the weather in New England, I think they're going to get a lot of use.


Nice. I bet these will be MVPs in the shoe lineup.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Bandit44 said:


> Well, I finally caved. Just ordered the BB/Alden unlined penny in #8. I've looked for this shoe in the past when sales were in place, but they never had my size. This time, BB actually had two compatible sizes so I can see which fits me best. Took advantage of the 25% off with AAAC corporate card. I have no idea how long it will before they ship, but hearing some of your stories about Brooks' shipping practices, I am holding my breath. God willing, pics forthcoming.


I hope they make haste in dispatching these. It will be the best caving in you've done. I can't imagine going without these.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

A pair of Alden 907s (black calf captoe bal) and these BB studs/cufflinks.


----------



## JoshESQ (Sep 20, 2010)

Alden for J. Crew waxed tobacco longwings with natural oak soles and a big smile.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Not directly clothing-related, though it brings with it more apparel purchases: last week I bought a 2004 Harley Sportster 883. Now I need to save up for a Schott Perfecto to go with it.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Not directly clothing-related, though it brings with it more apparel purchases: last week I bought a 2004 Harley Sportster 883. Now I need to save up for a Schott Perfecto to go with it.


enjoy your bike!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Very cool--congratulations! Great excuse for a leather jacket.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Barbour long duracotton Polarquilt in brown from Orvis. It's my first Barbour.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Boots of Bean:


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Sir Cingle said:


> I just picked up a pair of Alden beefroll moccasins with vibram soles. Given the weather in New England, I think they're going to get a lot of use.


I am very close to making the same purchase. How do you like them?? Do they seem like they can take a winter beating??


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Acacian said:


> Boots of Bean:


I hope the heat isn't on. If it is, those are liable to become a puddle and an expensive pair of spats.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

My shipment from BB came to the house late this afternoon; the verdict is these fit wonderfully. I know its a little late in the season for unlined LHS, but I can't help myself. The vamp is a bit snug right now and the #8 shell is darker than I expected, but I'm very impressed with these shoes.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I think quite a few of us have reported a snug vamp in the first week or two of wearing. They'll loosen up. Enjoy!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Bandit44 said:


> My shipment from BB came to the house late this afternoon; the verdict is these fit wonderfully. I know its a little late in the season for unlined LHS, but I can't help myself. The vamp is a bit snug right now and the #8 shell is darker than I expected, but I'm very impressed with these shoes.


enjoy wearing your lhs. the unlined came be worn all year long


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Mac & Trip. I am certain these will become a favorite.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Not directly clothing-related, though it brings with it more apparel purchases: last week I bought a 2004 Harley Sportster 883. Now I need to save up for a Schott Perfecto to go with it.


Congrats. Keep the rubber side down!!

Of note, forward controls will make it much more comfortable, and if it doesn't have it already, do a 'stage 1' kit (air cleaner, carb jet, pipes). not only improves gas mileage but makes it run a whole lot better!!


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

3 new BB OCBDs and a ratty pair of shell tassels by J&M.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

After toying with a couple of different options for a new pair of casual shoes, I wound up picking a pair of Redwing 9017 Cigar Featherstone Chukkas in brown at the Redwing Trunk Show at the Toronto Brooks Brothers store. I love them.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Two BB OCBDs -1 university stripe and 1 blue
LE Hyde Park - I wanted to try one again after many years and the price was right on sale
1 pair Orvis Ultimate Khakis - 9.5oz.
1 pair Berle Charleston khakis 
1 pair Bill's M2 khakis (I'm doing a khaki comparison test to decide what brand I want to stick with)
Orvis cashmere and cotton sweater vest


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

I bought this today.....


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^You win October. Congrats.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

CMDC said:


> ^You win October. Congrats.


I dunno...I think hookem's still a contender.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

wacolo said:


> I bought this today.....


congratulation
enjoy your new home


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

wacolo said:


> I bought this today.....


Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

wacolo said:


> I bought this today.....


Congratulations on the new house!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

wacolo said:


> I bought this today.....


Cute house!!

Get that roof checked...


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

wacolo said:


> I bought this today.....


Very nice!


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks to all, and a belated congrats to hookem!

It is my first and I am the second owner. Built in 1952. And Woulda, yes the roof will have to go. I am hoping it will take me through to Spring though. On a side note, I realized how addicted to thrifting I am. On the way to make the biggest purchase of my life I spotted a new Thrift and just had to stop:biggrin:.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. The real indicator that your "thrifting addiction" is out of control, is not that you stopped at the new thrift shop on the way to purchase your home, but rather that your primary reason for purchasing the home was to make more room for storing all those new clothes, shoes, etc.  Welcome to the ranks of home ownership! :thumbs-up:


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I've had a good October for sartorial acquisitions:

A Charvet tie bought for $30 at the Saks outlet.

Pair of brown shell AE strands I bought for myself as a birthday present with $89 off due to AE sale.

Sterling Tiffany & Co. cufflinks that were a birthday present from my sisters.

Thick brown cableknit camelhair PRL turtleneck thrifted for $11.

Made in Scotland fair isle sweater thrifted for $6.

A few shirts thrifted and from eBay.

A beautiful Oxxford linen sportcoat off eBay that I will have to wait until next year to wear.

An HF Loro Piana wool navy suit thrifted for $18.

A gray pinstripe BB sack suit thrifted for $30.

A few pairs of fancy socks. Especially a pair of Fair Isle socks bought from the Ralph Lauren store.

A Massimo Bizzocchi pocket square bought at the Neiman outlet bought at 75 percent off.

A pair of vintage Ray Ban tortoise shell sunglasses thrifted for $10.

I almost forgot a heavy twill cotton sportcoat from BB. $17 thrifted.

Plus, the tons of fall and winter clothes that I accumulated since last spring that I had altered and dry cleaned this month.

I've got my eye on a few other things but am just waiting for the price to be right. Hopefully my list will be a little longer by the time this month's over.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Had a Groupon to a local vintage store that was about to expire, so I stopped by and came away with this 3-piece. Fit is almost perfect as is, and the shoulders are great. I did think it odd that there's a ticket pocket, which you don't often see on Trad suits.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

Good-looking suit, Org. I have a cashmere overcoat from Varsity Town's that was my grandfather's that is probably about forty years old (I need to ask him its age). It was a pleasure seeing that familiar tag.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

1. Dents Driving Gloves. Made in England. I originally purchased the BB drivers but when I saw they were made in China, not Italy, I returned them. Which then led to my next purchase. See below…..



2. Kelly Green BB Country Club Cashmere Sweater. Made in Scotland. Snagged it at the outlet today for $110. 
Sorry no pics. It's a green v neck. Use your imagination. This color sweater has been on "the list" for quite some time. The fact that it is cashmere and made in Scotland is a double bonus.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

AE Kenwood










Also, today's thrift find. Southwick for Paul Stuart SC. Nice color running through the pattern. Will need to have the sleeves taken in a bit.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

Couldn't leave this one hanging on the rack. She's just too cute. The hand work is by God. Life is good gentlemen!

~Josh


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

E-Bay purchase just arrived today. BB taupe cashmere sweater vest made in Italy.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

jwlester said:


> View attachment 3035
> 
> 
> Couldn't leave this one hanging on the rack. She's just too cute. The hand work is by God. Life is good gentlemen!
> ...


Another acquisition for us to envy! Congrats.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> Sorry, y'all, I win this month :icon_smile_big:





wacolo said:


> I bought this today.....





jwlester said:


> View attachment 3035
> 
> 
> Couldn't leave this one hanging on the rack. She's just too cute. The hand work is by God. Life is good gentlemen!
> ...


Wow! This month's acquisitions just keep getting better and better, but I've got to say Josh gets the brass ring, with the arrival of his precious princess! Hookem, wacolo and jwlester; congratulations to each of you and may your respective acquisitions bring you lifetimes of nothing but joy! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

congratulations josh, what a blessing. 
a piece of advice you may not get elsewhere, bench your cashmere sweaters this winter. my little one puked on one of my best cashmere sweaters when she was a newborn. i decided to keep her (my daughter), but that sweater has never been the same.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

^^

Very good advice. I think my whole wardrobe will have to take a slightly more casual turn this winter.

Thank you to all for the congrats and well wishes. I really am blessed.

Congrats for all the life changing events, personal and sartorial.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats Hookem!

From Goodwill no less I picked up a Gray wool suit (Jack Krawcheck-Charleston brand) for $10 - and it fits as if it were tailored for me. Plus it is in perfect condition.

I also picked up some essentials to get me going for winter: 2 wool sport coats and 1 navy blazer (all from Goodwill for $5 each). I must be lucking out at GW. Now if I could only find a Harris Tweed coat there in blue or brown herringbone. As a grad student, I needed some more inexpensive clothes.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

All kinds of reasonable harris tweed on ebay.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, October was good to all! Josh, congratulations!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

jwlester said:


> View attachment 3035
> 
> 
> Couldn't leave this one hanging on the rack. She's just too cute. The hand work is by God. Life is good gentlemen!
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

JAB shoe trees, six sets, $63 shipped.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

congrats to everyone who has more (much more) to celebrate than the usual. ...and congrats to everyone with the usual too!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Patrick06790 said:


> JAB shoe trees, six sets, $63 shipped.


What he posted above, but 3 @ $25 (nyah). I really ought to have ordered more, though. Patrick, what is that frost-like stuff on the rough edges? (I'll assume it's on yours as well) It looks like fiberglass. Is it dried sap?

Also, is that an Olivetti your ottoman? 

Bit late, but I also nabbed a couple of shirts, a glen plaid sport coat, and a fair isle vest at the recent J Press warehouse sale.


----------

